# Sudden Hedgehog death. Help



## PrincessPeaches (Aug 14, 2014)

I recently bought a hedgehog from someone on Facebook that I didn't know. It was my very first hedgehog. When I got her home she was very timid and shy but not mean or aggressive. I held her everyday, but not too much so she could adjust to the new environment. I started feeding her a different kind of cat food, because the one she was on with the previous owner was from the dollar store and was terrible for her. The kind I gave her was higher in protein and less fat, with real chicken. I noticed she would never come out of her igloo to play unless I picked her up, but again I thought she was being shy. I noticed her nose was a little wet two days ago but was fine yesterday. I only had her for less than a week! so I didn't know anything was wrong. When she walked she would fall over sometimes. and I went to buy some nail clippers to see if that was the cause. They were very long because the previous owner didn't clip them I guess. When I came home I picked her up and put her on my lap. She was letting me do anything I wanted and being very sweet but very lethargic. Then she started gasping and stopped breathing within a minute. I called the vet but it was too late. Does anyone know what could have happened? I wanted to know if she was already sick before I got her, or if I took care of her wrong... I am just so lost without her now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Owning her for less than a week, I'm certain she was sick when you got her. Perhaps that is why the previous owner was getting rid of her. Poor little girl and poor you to have to watch her die.


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

so sorry your baby passed!


----------



## Boris2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

Aw that's so awful, I'm so sorry that you went through that. It does sound like the poor little mite was ill before you bought her, and I'm guessing the previous owner knew that. They should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves. 

I would recommend always buying from a professional, caring breeder who will be able to offer you advice and support whilst you're getting use to hedgies ways. Alternatively, rescue hoglets are another option from a recognised rescue shelter. 

I always feel so sorry for the little hedgehogs that you see advertised in private adverts on websites because people get them, then realise they're not like owning a rabbit and can be a bit huffy so they give them up and do not care for them properly. I always feel like I want to take all these poor hogs and care for them, but obviously we can't. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. How warm was her cage? With the inactivity, lethargy and falling over, it makes me wonder if she was too cold. I've never had personal experience with hibernation though.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I am so sorry. I agree that she was likely sick before you got her. I'm glad she was with someone who loved her and cared for her before she passed. Take care of yourself.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. When your ready to get a new baby, I would definitly purchase him/her from a trusted breeder. A lot of people sell sick and hurt hedgies on Facebook, Craigslist, ect.


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry, how terribly sad.  Perhaps she had Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome? I'm glad she got to at least spend a week with someone who loved her. 
What kind of an awful person sells a sick animal? That's just horrible.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am sad for you and sad for her, that she only got to be with someone who loved her and wanted to take care of her for only a week. 

Now you know why we question people who want to breed without experience. It's the hedgie and the good owners that suffer.

Maybe she had some kind of a heart or lung problem? 

Hugs to you. 

ML


----------



## hedgiefleece (Jun 7, 2014)

OMG  Im so sorry! at least you got to experience owning and loving a hedgehog! I feel you, it is sad to have a hedgie die. We'll help you go through it  And next time please dont buy any animal from Facebook or Craiglist as a lot of people said because they often sell sick animals.


----------

